# Glen Sannox



## Fred Guthrie (Sep 2, 2005)

I am looking for plans to build a model of the car ferry Glen Sannox, built at Ailsa Shipbuilders in Troon 1957. Be much obliged if anyone can point me in the right direction. Any scale.

Fred Guthrie.


----------



## albatross1923 (Sep 18, 2006)

Fred Guthrie said:


> I am looking for plans to build a model of the car ferry Glen Sannox, built at Ailsa Shipbuilders in Troon 1957. Be much obliged if anyone can point me in the right direction. Any scale.
> 
> Fred Guthrie.


Tonnage 1269
Length257 ft
Beam 46 ft
Draft 7.58 ft
found this information wikipedia used yahoo search by typing in ailsashipbuildingcoltd
yours albatross 1923 Iain Lindsay


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

fred, was she a calmac ferry at any time....they have plans in their archives for some of their ferries at hq in Gourock....very helpfull.
neil.


----------



## Fred Guthrie (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes Neil it was a Cal Mac ferry towards the end of it's carreer on the Clyde. Thank you very much for the info, very much appreciated. Will chase it up.
Thanks to Iain as well for the info.

Regards, Fred.


----------



## albatross1923 (Sep 18, 2006)

Fred Guthrie said:


> Yes Neil it was a Cal Mac ferry towards the end of it's carreer on the Clyde. Thank you very much for the info, very much appreciated. Will chase it up.
> Thanks to Iain as well for the info.
> 
> Regards, Fred.


More info about the Glen Sannox she was 13 years on the Ardrossan to Arran run in 1977 had new engines fitted and was renamed the Clyde Cruise became the relief Car Ferry for Mull in 1982 sold to Greek owners in 1989 left the Clyde under her own power
i was brought up in Troon my Glen Sannox was the Turbine Ship

Regards Iain


----------



## haydockr (Sep 24, 2008)

Fred,

Alisa drawings are held by the business records office of Glasgow University. I believe they hold full plans for the Sannox. Calmac will not normaly respond to general public requests for plans.

Richard


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

_*Calmac will not normaly respond to general public requests for plans.*_

they will!!!.
they sent my 12 year old daughter a full set of line, shell plate and ga drawings last september for the Loch Riddon, of which she is getting to grips with before building, at the moment.
it all depends on how you go about asking.
neil.


----------



## haydockr (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll need to take some tips!!!

I have previously posted a picture of a model of the Glen Sannox on the modellers section of the gallery. At 1:48 she makes a fantastic model. The Sannox model isn't mine but I do have an Arran.


----------

